# Merc, BMW, Jag or Porsche? For 15k max.



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok 10 grand to spend. Which is it to be? I'll start with a competition between a choice between these 4. Feel free to add other choices. But which would you want to drive and why?

635csi










Porsche 928










XJS V12










Or Merc SEC










I've had one of each or maybe 2 at one time or another and i'd actually have the 928, as its probably the best built car in the world...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

The Jag and Merc are out for me. I've had the 928 on loan for awhile and it was an autobahn burner. My home to Switzerland in no time flat. But my heart was always with the 635CSI.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mercedes-Benz for me, best cars I've ever owned!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

M3 CS just about squeezes in at under £15k, basically a stripped out M3 and typical of that era less for more.










But on the other hand

A Merc C43 would be nice, more doors and maybe not as sharp handling but with it's V8 quicker than the Beemer and probably more comfortable. A proper autobahn brusier and must be in black.










For a Porker I'd still take a chance on a 996 despite there reputation for self destructive motors. If you can run to taking a chance superb cars. I was behind one the other day which must of had some sort of sports exhaust, sounded awesome when he gave it a bit of gas. Has to be a convertible though.










And lastly with £15k to blow, who cares if it always broke down you could just pull up a garden chair and look at it.










:biggrin:


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Out of those four it would have to be the Bmw with the Porsche in second, I really like the Sec but I'm guessing the other two would be a better drive.

You could get this or an M135i for 10k too, used to have a 645ci and miss it alot.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve D70 said:


> Out of those four it would have to be the Bmw with the Porsche in second


 With a bit of negotiation for £15k you could have both

Daily hack










And a little something for the weekend.










Probably bankrupt me if they went wrong and having that pair sat outside a council flat might raise a few eyebrows but hey ho

:biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Why slum it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Something a bit left field, not many around and any amount of reasonably priced goodies for its Corvette based V8 to make it a seriously fast motor


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Something a bit left field, not many around and any amount of reasonably priced goodies for its Corvette based V8 to make it a seriously fast motor


 I saw that, but given the choice between a Bentley and a Vauxhall there was only going to be one winner


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> I saw that, but given the choice between a Bentley and a Vauxhall there was only going to be one winner


 Possibly but the major downside of those Armages and that era of RR and no disrespect of your choice is that they are hideous looking, I used to see a RR version every morning going to work and it just looked like a big ugly 70's Yank barge.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Nigelp Out of your selection, my choices would be the Merc first and the Bimmer second.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Andyj56 said:


> Mercedes-Benz for me, best cars I've ever owned!


 Would have to 2nd that! My mum had a brand new 560 sec in 1987 and I can still remember the build quality and detail Merc put in this motor. Becker norris stereo was mind blowing, it had a mini fridge in the boot as a factory option. I think I still have the invoice for somewhere will try dig it out. A cool £52k I remember correctly.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

My CL55 AMG with just 69k miles from new was bought recently for just under £7k, amazing car, have seen it at car shows on the MB club stand for the last few years so snapped it up when it came up for sale in the summer!

Then we bought the wonderful mint condition SL320 Edition with full Mercedes-Benz service history and 67k miles on the clock, mind you that was twice Nigelp' s budget at £20k.





































Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

If I had a budget of £15k I'd probably be looking at a Porsche Boxster, which is my favourite "achievable" car. A quick look on the Autotrader website today brings up loads of results, so I'd be looking at the lowest possible mileage, such as this 2008 model with 37,000 miles on the clock:










A bargain at £13,995

Or maybe this one, same year and price, but only 28,000 miles on the clock:










Always nice to dream........ :tongue:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Davey P said:


> If I had a budget of £15k I'd probably be looking at a Porsche Boxster, which is my favourite "achievable" car. A quick look on the Autotrader website today brings up loads of results, so I'd be looking at the lowest possible mileage, such as this 2008 model with 37,000 miles on the clock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fyi not always the best method with mileage on high end or sport prestige cars Dave. Problem is if they are not driven on a regular basis you find they can conceal alot of issues but because they look in decent cosmetic condition people buy them. For me I would look to buy something with a bit more mileage on it but is used daily/weekly this will give a good indication the car is running nice enough to use on that basis and maintenance would normally be done more often. I'm saying this the case everytime just I tend use it as general rule thumb.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Craftycockney said:


> Fyi not always the best method with mileage on high end or sport prestige cars Dave. Problem is if they are not driven on a regular basis you find they can conceal alot of issues but because they look in decent cosmetic condition people buy them. For me I would look to buy something with a bit more mileage on it but is used daily/weekly this will give a good indication the car is running nice enough to use on that basis and maintenance would normally be done more often. I'm saying this the case everytime just I tend use it as general rule thumb.


 You beat me to it. I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Ford made a retro Mustang and Dodge made a retro Challenger. I would line-up for a retro 635CSi.

Today's cars suffer from an identity crisis. Remove the kidney grill on a BMW and it looks like: ( Insert car maker here).


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd have a Jaguar XF at that price.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Fyi not always the best method with mileage on high end or sport prestige cars Dave. Problem is if they are not driven on a regular basis you find they can conceal alot of issues but because they look in decent cosmetic condition people buy them. For me I would look to buy something with a bit more mileage on it but is used daily/weekly this will give a good indication the car is running nice enough to use on that basis and maintenance would normally be done more often. I'm saying this the case everytime just I tend use it as general rule thumb.


 very true, remember when all the jag x308's with 20k on the clock had the nikasil bore problems? I bought one with 130k on the clock 4 years old and sold it on the same engine no issues with over 200k on the clock, same plastic timing chain tensioners too. I bought a rover 75 with 29k on the clock and the engine was shot!



BlueKnight said:


> Ford made a retro Mustang and Dodge made a retro Challenger. I would line-up for a retro 635CSi.
> 
> Today's cars suffer from an identity crisis. Remove the kidney grill on a BMW and it looks like: ( Insert car maker here).


 have you seen the new 840bhp dodge demon?https://www.dodge.com/demon.html it can pull wheelies not seen an m bimmer or amg merc do that yet!












BondandBigM said:


> M3 CS just about squeezes in at under £15k, basically a stripped out M3 and typical of that era less for more.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 Ii think the CS Bimmer would run rings around the AMG, much more focused machine. The AMG steering in all but the supercharged CL at the time was standard wasn't it? The CS would give a 911CS especially in 964 guise a run for its money. Didn't the CS have a carbon roof?



BlueKnight said:


> The Jag and Merc are out for me. I've had the 928 on loan for awhile and it was an autobahn burner. My home to Switzerland in no time flat. But my heart was always with the 635CSI.


 I think my heart would say m6, but when you floored the accelerator in the s2 version of the 928, especially if it was auto and those dinner plate sized valves opened it was like a sledge hammer attack wasn't it? I remember scaring superbikes in mine on the haslingden bypass going to oldham. It was manic a 170mph car that looked like nothing else and cost me £3,600 quid off the Director of Pharmacy at Wythenshawe Acute. Just sitting so low behind those big round lights was amazing...so were the service it bills.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Out of your choice,

1: 928

2:635

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

martinzx said:


> Out of your choice,
> 
> 1: 928
> 
> ...


 i think we have a winner so far for the 928...i'm not surprised. Of all the above its probably the most true of being a supercar.

Probably my favourite car ive had. My 3600 quid 928s2. It was the 4.7 and so raw and fast. Much preferred it to my 5 litre s4. Which was too civilised. This was a monster. Absolute beast.























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Steve D70 said:


> Out of those four it would have to be the Bmw with the Porsche in second, I really like the Sec but I'm guessing the other two would be a better drive.
> 
> You could get this or an M135i for 10k too, used to have a 645ci and miss it alot.


 good choice i fancy a 635d



scottswatches said:


> Why slum it?
> 
> View attachment 15179


 thats the bmw v8 isn't it @scottswatches? I used to hanker after a turbo r in the previous gen and they were only 6 grand...still are...



BondandBigM said:


> Something a bit left field, not many around and any amount of reasonably priced goodies for its Corvette based V8 to make it a seriously fast motor


 one tore the pants of my s550 amg merc in conwy last year :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

it is the BMW engine, but all the better for it @Nigelp


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> one tore the pants of my s550 amg merc in conwy last year :laugh:


 Not surprised, despite their 8 valve heads and single cam in block arrangement you can get some serious horse power out of those LS Chevy engines for not a lot of dollars.

Re the carbon roof as far as I'm aware that was only on the CSL which was a completely different beast altogether and currently going for around £50k upwards.

The M3 CS's just had some CSL parts chucked on them, brakes, steering rack and so on and it was more of an option to be ticked rather than an actual model.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Not surprised, despite their 8 valve heads and single cam in block arrangement you can get some serious horse power out of those LS Chevy engines for not a lot of dollars.
> 
> Re the carbon roof as far as I'm aware that was only on the CSL which was a completely different beast altogether and currently going for around £50k upwards.
> 
> The M3 CS's just had some CSL parts chucked on them, brakes, steering rack and so on and it was more of an option to be ticked rather than an actual model.


 Right...that puts me on the right track then! I've been mixing the cs up with the CSL all along, in that case apart from the e46 CS 330i. I don't think i've come across the M3 CS. I'm with you now. In fact the CSL hardly got much copy did it.



scottswatches said:


> it is the BMW engine, but all the better for it @Nigelp


 agreed much better.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Right...that puts me on the right track then! I've been mixing the cs up with the CSL all along, in that case apart from the e46 CS 330i. I don't think i've come across the M3 CS. I'm with you now. In fact the CSL hardly got much copy did it.


 As said in a different league over even the M3 CS's


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> As said in a different league over even the M3 CS's


 yes you've jogged my memory out of my league anyway and therefore off my radar... :yes:

vaguely remember seeing them in 'CAR' and merc think they can compete?...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> and merc think they can compete?...


 You've not been paying attention

:biggrin:

I'd say it looks pretty much like the hot Beemer got put in its place. And they were driven by a couple of Pro drivers.

Second is as good as nowhere

:laugh: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> You've not been paying attention
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 AMG Black? the hammer is its oldest sister in't it? :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> AMG Black? the hammer is its oldest sister in't it? :biggrin:


 As you would expect I preferred the Coupe version


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> As you would expect I preferred the Coupe version


 Get a nice little 4 pot for 3 grand. (Grandad) bond :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Get a nice little 4 pot for 3 grand. (Grandad) bond :laugh:


 I saw this, at first glance I thought it was £10,995 !!!

https://www.motor-hub.co.uk/used-cars/mercedes-benz-sec-series-keighley-201611199914416

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I saw this, at first glance I thought it was £10,995 !!!
> 
> https://www.motor-hub.co.uk/used-cars/mercedes-benz-sec-series-keighley-201611199914416
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 I still think a nice SEC's are nice, but that looks like it will have a box full of drugs in the boot that you can't get on the NHS. I like it though, but are people really paying this for the old 126 coups? I guess its a special one though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I still think a nice SEC's are nice, but that looks like it will have a box full of drugs in the boot that you can't get on the NHS. I like it though, but are people really paying this for the old 126 coups? I guess its a special one though.


 Just the job for Big M and I. If it had been £11K it would have be sat outside by now.

:biggrin:

That garage has some serious kit for sale, it's only an hour from us but I doubt if it's the sort of place you can just turn up for a look see.

This was what originally caught my eye, a tad over your £15K budget though but........

https://www.motor-hub.co.uk/used-cars/mercedes-benz-clk-5-4-clk55-amg-2dr-keighley-201806227742982


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Just the job for Big M and I. If it had been £11K it would have be sat outside by now.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Its in keighley isn't it? As you may know Mr B i'm from Burnley and I went to Leeds Uni, so Keighley was a regular visit. We used to go there for fish and chips at the bottom of a big council house estate, really good and you got a pint cup of tea and as much bread as you wanted. Ever been to Cliff castle? Its free to go in.

Just up from Keighley is Howarth and i used to go to Bryan Andrews Bocking garage. Harry Ramsdens is nearby too. Ever been on the tram up Soltaire?










these big old V8 mercs fit in just great in Keighley by gum lad...Ever been up Ilkley Moor Bond? Clear your inbox mate.






impressive brabus.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Its in keighley isn't it? As you may know Mr B i'm from Burnley and I went to Leeds Uni, so Keighley was a regular visit. We used to go there for fish and chips at the bottom of a big council house estate, really good and you got a pint cup of tea and as much bread as you wanted. Ever been to Cliff castle? Its free to go in.
> 
> Just up from Keighley is Howarth and i used to go to Bryan Andrews Bocking garage. Harry Ramsdens is nearby too. Ever been on the tram up Soltaire?
> 
> ...


 My ex wife born in Ripon and lived in Harrogate when she was younger, hence her daily wail reading tendencies, so back in the day we tooted around Yorkshire a bit.

I used to go to Bradford regularly as there was a big American car spares place there.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> My ex wife born in Ripon and lived in Harrogate when she was younger, hence her daily wail reading tendencies, so back in the day we tooted around Yorkshire a bit.
> 
> I used to go to Bradford regularly as there was a big American car spares place there.


 ah yes she would have been a bit posh coming from there, I can see you and M in something a bit classy.










no need to speed about, how about a lovely 129, 6 for under 5 grand?

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201812123208228?advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&radius=1500&make=MERCEDES-BENZ&model=SL CLASS&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=ll284su&page=1&modal=photos

i know its not Bondblack, but i like that...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I still think a nice SEC's are nice, but that looks like it will have a box full of drugs in the boot that you can't get on the NHS. I like it though, but are people really paying this for the old 126 coups? I guess its a special one though.


 Again a tad over budget but better than an old Roller ??










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-W126500Sel-Not-Sec-Air-ride-Custom-show-Car-splitrims-classic-retro-oem-/264105860060

But I could definitely toot around in this.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Again a tad over budget but better than an old Roller ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they've made a superb job of it! But i'd rather have a Roller, when it comes to the title best car in the world a roller is still a roller in't it? The mercs just a german roller wanna be like the DS is a french roller wanna be?










s class doesn't really come close does it?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

shame its not black, @BondandBigM merc SL300 with very low miles, 62,000 on the clock and only 4 grand!

its almadine but who cares.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> shame its not black, @BondandBigM merc SL300 with very low miles, 62,000 on the clock and only 4 grand!
> 
> its almadine but who cares.
> 
> ...


 but it has a peugeot engine in it, driving the front wheels

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201901143933565?model=300&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&radius=1500&postcode=le143qh&make=MERCEDES-BENZ&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=1

or maybe they listed the wrong photo...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> but it has a peugeot engine in it, driving the front wheels
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201901143933565?model=300&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=price-asc&radius=1500&postcode=le143qh&make=MERCEDES-BENZ&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&page=1
> 
> or maybe they listed the wrong photo...


 i saw it too scott happens a lot probably wrong pic, price is about right for a 300SL only some people are paying lots in the classic trade now and getting the enthusiasts to join in at upto 20k. At 4k its on the money. I think its a gen ad, but only going would see that for sure.

i rang about a boxster advertised in the trader for a grand a while since and it was on the bay, he was after deposits upfront that was obvious, i kept onto him and said i would drive there with the cash and pay the full on arrival, he was obviously taking a lot of calls and there were a few at it. Once I had the full details I had two local friends in the police go visit him... :biggrin:

there was no car.

there was no car, i'm not keen on rogues scott.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, 4k doesn't sound too bad with the issues that the seller discloses.

A 1k boxster? They would scrap for more!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Not on your list of Marques Nigel, but I would like this....










for under 15K


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> Yes, 4k doesn't sound too bad with the issues that the seller discloses.
> 
> A 1k boxster? They would scrap for more!


 i thought you'd bought it Scott! It seems to have gone off the trader.



SBryantgb said:


> Not on your list of Marques Nigel, but I would like this....
> 
> 
> 
> for under 15K


 yeh had one.


----------

